# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Roli i babait në rritjen e fëmijës

## Albo

E hapa kete teme per te vjele keshillat e baballareve te vjeter per baballaret e rinj. Roli nenes ne rritjen e nje femije eshte i pazevendesueshem, por kjo nuk do te thote se baballaret duhet t'ua lene gjithe barren e pergjegjesine e rritjes se femijeve nenave.

*- Cila eshte ndihma qe baballaret duhet te japin ne rritjen e femijeve?
- Si ndryshon roli i babait ne fazat e ndryshme te moshes se femijes?
- Cila eshte ndihma me e madhe qe burri mund t'i japi gruas ne rritjen e femijes?
- Si ndryshon roli i babait kur ke si femije nje vajze apo nje djale?*

Jane te ftuar vetem baballaret dhe nenat te marrin pjese ne kete teme. Anetaret e tjere mund te lexojne ne heshtje keshillat e tyre, qe besoj se nje dite do t'iu vijne ne ndihme.

Albo

----------


## ILMGAP

*baballaret duhet te largohen nga shtepia pasi femija te bej 4 vjec
baballaret duhe te kthehen nga shtepia pasi femija te jete martuar*

----------


## shefqeti

Nese është fjala për fëmiun e parë ,cdo prindi ja merr mendja se do ta rris dhe do edukojë një fëmijë që të jetë më i miri i botës.Përvojat nga e kaluara e tij ,se cfar taktike ka perdor baba i tij ai i merr ,i analizon i largon ato botkuptimet e vjetra ,kombinon me të rejën . Tash gjith njerzt nuk janë njësoj në edukim,varet nga familja,rrethi po edhe ndihma e shtetit në formim të një fëmiu . Po kam shum cka të shkruaj ,kuptohet nga përvoja po me një fjalë po e përmbledhi fëmiut duhet dhënë gjithqja nga pakë nga gjërat materiale,ti ipet psh në fillim një laps e jo ti ipen përnjeherit 3 e metepër lapsa.
Te rrahja e fëmisë një gjë shum të sukseshme qe e kam praktikuar ,fëmiun deri sa është e mundur në moshë të qortohet,kur qortimi të kryhet mas disa viteve dhe nuk zë vend atëher duhet të fillohet me rrahje por ate me ton të ngritur dhe duke e rrah në faqe me gishtin tregues .Fëmiu do ta mer atë si rrahje ,por pasojat për lëkurën janë zero .Po nëse i sjellim me tërë dorën ,fëmiu e merr si rrahje brutale,ka dhimbje ,i regjistrohet në memorje si stres.Un e marr edhe si shembull punë boksierësh,sa më tepër hajnë grushta ata kaliten dhe nuk ka cka i ndal pos një nokaut apo material fizik .

----------


## Sovrani

> E hapa kete teme per te vjele keshillat e baballareve te vjeter per baballaret e rinj. Roli nenes ne rritjen e nje femije eshte i pazevendesueshem, por kjo nuk do te thote se baballaret duhet t'ua lene gjithe barren e pergjegjesine e rritjes se femijeve nenave.
> 
> *- Cila eshte ndihma qe baballaret duhet te japin ne rritjen e femijeve?
> - Si ndryshon roli i babait ne fazat e ndryshme te moshes se femijes?
> - Cila eshte ndihma me e madhe qe burri mund t'i japi gruas ne rritjen e femijes?
> - Si ndryshon roli i babait kur ke si femije nje vajze apo nje djale?*
> 
> Jane te ftuar vetem baballaret dhe nenat te marrin pjese ne kete teme. Anetaret e tjere mund te lexojne ne heshtje keshillat e tyre, qe besoj se nje dite do t'iu vijne ne ndihme.
> 
> Albo


Ne momentin qe behesh baba shume gjera ndryshojne, takimi i pare me femijen eshte shume i rendesishem, pastaj duhet nje kohe qe te bindesh veten si ti je bere baba, po ndjenja e pergjegjsise dhe gezimi gershetohen e te marin mendjen.
 Qe ne diten e pare fillojne punet per babain, meqe foshnat flene shume ti duhet ti ndihmosh gruas sidomos shpirteisht, kujdes cfare flisni, zgjedhni fjalet qe te mos e lendoni ne asnje menyre, pastaj flisni vetem fjale te mira, ndihmoni ne te gjitha proceduarat si gjate kohes qe foshnja thith ne gji, gjate larjes se perditshme, gjat nderimit te pampersit,teshave etj gjithsesi do te ishte e bukur edhe nese gatuani ndonje ushqim te mire.
Ka shume pune qe duhet ti beje babai, them qe edhe lodhet mirpo me kohen gjithcka harohet, ngelen vetem kenaqesia qe ke perjetuar duke e pare femijen tend si ritet, jepni sa me shume dashuri.
Secila moshe ka kenaqesite e saje, edhe bebe eshte shume i mire, edhe kur fillone te buzeqesh, edhe kur te ece edhe kur fillone te flase me fjalet e tij karakteristike, jo rastesisht njerzit kur e duan dikend i drejtohen njejte sikur i drejtohen nje femije, si zemla etj.
Por edhe ne keto periudha obligimet e babait ne disa aspekte vijne duke u pakesuar e ne disa tjera riten, mund te them se moshe problematike eshte kur fillone te ece pasi nuk eshte edhe shume i vetedishem se ku shkel e ku shkone, patjeter te qendroni afer, ka apo nuk ka shkalle mund ti duket njejte, nuk ka perceptim per lartesite dhe nuk njeh rezikun.

 Do vecoja moshen 3 vjecare si nje kohe kur gjerat ndryshojne dhe kur fillone te krijoje nje lloj pavarsie ku deshira per lojra eshte me e madhe se deshira per tu mare me prinderit, pas ksaj moshe nuk do e mani mend se si ishe 4 vjec e si ishe 5 ose 6, kalone shume shpejt dhe fillone shkolla.

Baballaret e ri them qe te kalojne sa me shume kohe me femijen dhe ta shfrytzoje kohen duke u kenaqur me ta, shume shpejte vine koha kur riten.

----------


## marcus1

Në radhë të parë dua të them se jam babai i një djali 14 vjeçar dhe i një vaje 4 vjeçare. Ekpserienca ime është e madhe, por kjo nuk do të thotë se kjo eksperiencë më bën automatiksisht të përshtatshëm për të dhënë këshilla. Megjithatë, unë nuk mund të flas jashtë përvojës sime, nëse ajo ju duket e dobishme, akoma më mirë. 

Ajo që kam vënë re unë në rolin tim si baba është se pavarësisht përkushtimit tim, kam bërë shumë gabime dhe nga këto gabime kam mësuar, jam rritur edhe une, jam bërë më i pjekur. Kur lindi vajza ime u betova se gabimet që kisha bërë me djalin tim, nuk do i bëja me vajzën. Por me kalimin e kohës vura re se po bëja gabime të reja, që nuk i kisha menduar më parë. 

Këshilla e parë pra që do jap është: mos u shkurajoni nga gabimet. Gjithmonë do bëni gabime. Sekreti është të mësoni nga këto gabime. 

Atëhere, le t'i përgjigjem pyetjeve një e nga një:


*- Cila eshte ndihma qe baballaret duhet te japin ne rritjen e femijeve?*

Ndihma e baballarëve ndaj fëmijëve të tyre ndryshon nga mosha në moshë. Mendimi im është se, veçanërisht në foshnjëri, ndihma më e mirë që mund t'i jepet fëmijës është ndihma ndaj bashkëshortes. Bashkëshorti duhet të shohë se cilat janë nevojat e bashkëshortes dhe të plotësojë ato. Nuk ka gjë më të bukur për gruan kur sheh se detyrimet e saja të shumëfishuara me lindjen e një fëmije përgjysmohen nga ndihma e burrit të saj. 

*- Si ndryshon roli i babait ne fazat e ndryshme te moshes se femijes?*

Ky rol është i mbjellur brenda babait saqë në mënyrë spontane babai mund ta kuptojë. Mjafton që ky baba të ketë një dashuri të sinqertë dhe të vërtetë për bashkëshorten, në radhë të parë. Në dashuri, nuk ka asgjë të vështirë. Gjërat bëhen të vështira vetëm kur mungon dashuria. Megjithatë dua të shtoj se roli i babait bëhet shumë më i këndshëm kur fëmija fillon e rritet dhe komunikon me babain, qoftë djalë apo edhe vajzë. 

Koha e kaluar me fëmijët është gjëja më e rëndësishme. Gjatë kësaj kohe babai nuk mund t'i japë fëmijës më shumë se çka ai ka mësuar nga jeta. Por, e përsëris, fëmija, më shumë se njohuritë ka nevojë për dashuri. Dashuria, jo vetëm ndaj fëmijës, por në përgjithësi në ambjentin familjar, është faktori kryesor që e bën fëmijën të ndjejë një siguri të plotë. 


*- Cila eshte ndihma me e madhe qe burri mund t'i japi gruas ne rritjen e femijes?*

Më duket se kësaj pyetje i jam përgjigjur më lart. Çdo gjë që ajo ka nevojë. Mjafton ta bësh të ndjehet e lumtur që ka një bashkëshort të gatshëm për ta ndihmuar në gjithçka. Më beso, "shpërblimi" që do marrësh do jetë shumë i madh dhe ja vlen të lodhesh dhe të sakrifkohesh për të. Mos harro se Zoti yt Jezu Krishti të ka thënë që ta duash gruan ashtu si Ai deshi kishën, duke sakrifikuar jetën e Tij për të. Në të njëjtën mënyrë sakrifiko për bashkëshorten edhe ti gjithçka që në sytë e tu është e vlefshme por që është në dëm të saj. 

*- Si ndryshon roli i babait kur ke si femije nje vajze apo nje djale?*

Siç e thashë më lart, i kam provuar të dyja rolet, sepse kam edhe djalë edhe vajzë. Është diçka që vjen natyrshëm dhe nuk ka nevojë për këshilla. P.sh. me djalin tim erdhi një kohë që luaja me top me të, ndërsa me vajzën kufizohesha (ose më mirë zgjerohesha  :buzeqeshje:  ) në nevojat e saj. Është diçka që do e zbulosh vetë. 

Vënja në gjumë e saj duke i treguar përralla apo histori të ndryshme biblike, ka qenë një nga përvojat më të bukura me të. 

P.S. Nuk e dija se je bërë baba dhe nuk e di se çfarë është, djalë apo vajzë. Gjithesi, të uroj ta kesh me jetë dhe paçi gjithmonë bekime.

----------


## dardaniAU

pershendetje,
 E para pike [rendit te dites] eshte raportet burre-grua, nese ke fate dhe marton nje grue me tipare njerzore, dhe te kuptushme, ateher puna e babes ne rritjen e femive do te jete me e leht, nese burri ka fate te kete per grua, nje grue te edukuar dhe shkolluar kjo dote jete themeli i shtepis, dhe femiju do te rritet pa brenga te shumta per baban, por kuptohet qe edhe babai te jete i kuptushem dhe ti ndihmoj gruas sa hera qe ti ipet mundesia!
Une per vetem time sa kane qen femijet te vegjel, normale qe i kame pergdhel dhe i kame perqafure sa hera qe me eshte dhane rasti, mire po edhe i kame ndihmuar gruas pa prites, por kur u rrite pake femiju i pare 4,5 vite kame filluar qe edhe ****** dhe duarte ngapka te ja kuqi, keshtu qe une si babe kame qen pake i sert[ashper] qe femite e mij kurre nuk ka ndodhe qe mos te me lejojn qe te pi qaje rehat me shoke apo  miqe, nje shepulle femijut e dy gruas[hahah], keshtu qe tani femite e mi disa jane te rritshem 22 vjeqare, mire po falenderoj zotin dhe veten se femite i kame te mire dhe ne rruge te drejt!

----------


## marcus1

Jam kategorimatikisht kundër dhunës në familje, qoftë ajo fizike apo psikologjike dhe emocionale! 

Pasi kam thënë këtë, dua të shtoj se jam pro disiplinës. Por dhuna me disiplinën nuk kanë asgjë të përbashkët.

----------


## Colomba

Albo ju pershendes dhe ju komplimentoj per temen!

*- Cila eshte ndihma qe baballaret duhet te japin ne rritjen e femijeve?
Roli i baballareve nuk duhet konsideruar si rol dytesor,faktor plotesues ,apo ndimues.
Baballaret nuk " ndimojne" ne rritjen e femijeve por kane nje rol po aq te rendesishem sa nena ne rritjen dhe edukimin e shendetshem te femijeve.Jane bashkpunetor ne formimin psikologjik ,intelektual ,sentimental...te tyre.
- Si ndryshon roli i babait ne fazat e ndryshme te moshes se femijes?
Nuk ndryshon thelbesisht,mbetet gjithmone "heroi yne shpirteror",kur jemi te vegjel nuk kemi frik asnjehere nga asgje kur babai yne na qendron prane,ai per ne eshte i afte te mposhte gjithcka .Kur jemi adoleshent babai yne mund tu jap pergjigje medyshjeve dhe pasigurive tona per te perballuar boten e eger,kur maturohemi babai eshte shembulli yne qe duhet kopjuar dhe arritur te imitohet .
- Cila eshte ndihma me e madhe qe burri mund t'i japi gruas ne rritjen e femijes?
Burri nuk ndihmon gruan ,por merr pergjegjesite e tij,kryen rolin qe i ka vene vetes duke u bere prind dhe eshte figura mbeshtetese e gruas dhe femijeve te tij.
- Si ndryshon roli i babait kur ke si femije nje vajze apo nje djale?Babai per vajzen eshte mashkulli ideal i paarritshem nga askush,e ndihmon ate si te raportohet me meshkujt e tjere ne jete .
Per djalin eshte shembulli i gjalle ne c'do hap te jetes,reflektimi i tij .
Per te dy eshte kontakti me boten,perballimi dhe fitorja mbi te. 
*

----------


## mia@

> - Cila eshte ndihma me e madhe qe burri mund t'i japi gruas ne rritjen e femijes?
> 
> Burri nuk ndihmon gruan ,por merr pergjegjesite e tij,kryen rolin qe i ka vene vetes duke u bere prind dhe eshte figura mbeshtetese e gruas dhe femijeve te tij.





Shume dakort. Babai nuk ndihmon gruan, por ben detyren e vet si prind. Ashtu si nena  kontriubon me aq sa ka mundesi ne rritjen, edukimin, argetimin e femijeve.

----------


## EuroStar1

> *baballaret duhet te largohen nga shtepia pasi femija te bej 4 vjec
> baballaret duhe te kthehen nga shtepia pasi femija te jete martuar*


Nje mamaje si ti nuk i lejohet te japi te tilla mendime  :i terbuar:  Apo nuk mund te rrish pa i prishur temat ti .

Ps: Une kam 3 femije dhe ne baze te rrethanave eshte dhe reagimi i im. Jam pak me tolerant sec duhet dhe e shoh se nuk eshte mire dhe femijet perfitojn shume nga kjo gje dhe me e keqja eshte se duke qen une tolerant, ata akuzojn gruan duke i thene qe je e ashper me ne.

 Pra eshte e veshtire te jesh prind.

Por mendoj qe sa me shum kohe ti kushtosh femijeve aq me mire do ti kuptosh dhe do njohesh cdo problem dhe shqetesim qe kane.

Po per mua femia me i keq eshte PC qe po ma mer kohen dhe nuk po me le shum te rri me femijet e tjere  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## dardaniAU

peendetje "Eurostar" 

Jo ti nuk ke tregue te verteten, se ti e paske gruan e shtire[sert, ashper, nervez] e ti pa tjeter qe duheshe te jeshe me femijt pake me tolerant, keshtu qe femit mbeshteten te ti me shume se te nana! hahaha

----------


## -BATO-

> pershendetje,
>  E para pike [rendit te dites] eshte raportet burre-grua, nese ke fate dhe marton nje grue me tipare njerzore, dhe te kuptushme, ateher puna e babes ne rritjen e femive do te jete me e leht, nese burri ka fate te kete per grua, nje grue te edukuar dhe shkolluar kjo dote jete themeli i shtepis, dhe femiju do te rritet pa brenga te shumta per baban, por kuptohet qe edhe babai te jete i kuptushem dhe *ti ndihmoj gruas sa hera qe ti ipet mundesia*!


E drejtë kjo që ke thënë. Babai duhet të ndihmojë me sa mundësi të ketë, por është nëna ajo që duhet të merret më shumë me rritjen e fëmijës. Vetë natyra i ka bërë fëmijët që të jenë më të ngjitur pas nënës. Fëmijët e vegjël duan më shumë nënën dhe qajnë kur largohet ajo. Detyrat duhet të jenë të ndara, në përputhje me profilin natyror të sekseve. Barazia në gjithçka është qesharake dhe sjell një funksionim të keq të gjërave. 




> Une per vetem time sa kane qen femijet te vegjel, normale qe i kame pergdhel dhe i kame perqafure sa hera qe me eshte dhane rasti, mire po edhe i kame ndihmuar gruas pa prites, por kur u rrite pake femiju i pare 4,5 vite kame filluar qe edhe ****** dhe duarte ngapka te ja kuqi, keshtu qe une si babe kame qen pake i sert[ashper] qe femite e mij kurre nuk ka ndodhe qe mos te me lejojn qe te pi qaje rehat me shoke apo  miqe, nje shepulle femijut e dy gruas[hahah], keshtu qe tani femite e mi disa jane te rritshem 22 vjeqare, mire po falenderoj zotin dhe veten se femite i kame te mire dhe ne rruge te drejt!


Që fëmija të edukohet mirë, duhet ta njohë frikën dhe ndëshkimin. Nuk them që duhet rrahur, por kur bën gabime ose nuk sillet siç duhet, duhet kundërshtuar ose ndëshkuar, duke i bërtitur ose duke e mbyllur në dhomë. Kjo varet sipas situatave. 

Kam parë prindër që nuk u flasin fare fëmijëve, u plotësojnë qejfin për çdo gjë dhe nuk i kundërshtojnë asnjëherë. Ata mendojnë se kjo është mënyra e duhur, mirëpo kjo lloj sjelljeje prodhon fëmijë të prapë e të llastuar.
.

----------


## PINK

> E drejtë kjo që ke thënë. Babai duhet të ndihmojë me sa mundësi të ketë, por është nëna ajo që duhet të merret më shumë me rritjen e fëmijës. Vetë natyra i ka bërë fëmijët që të jenë më të ngjitur pas nënës. Fëmijët e vegjël duan më shumë nënën dhe qajnë kur largohet ajo. Detyrat duhet të jenë të ndara, në përputhje me profilin natyror të sekseve. Barazia në gjithçka është qesharake dhe sjell një funksionim të keq të gjërave. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


mos balancimi i te ashtequajtures "barazi" ne rritjen e nje femije te perbashket, sjell probleme tek femija, ne rritje dhe formimin e tij/saj si individ. Femija, ka nevoje te barabarte per te dy prinderit, influencen, dashurine dhe keshillat. Eshte gje tjeter, mundesia, por te thuash "barazia eshte qesharake"ne kete prizem, per mua eshte absurde.

----------


## Colomba

> E drejtë kjo që ke thënë. *Babai duhet të ndihmojë me sa mundësi të ketë,* por është nëna ajo që duhet të merret më shumë me rritjen e fëmijës. Vetë natyra i ka bërë fëmijët që të jenë më të ngjitur pas nënës. Fëmijët e vegjël duan më shumë nënën dhe qajnë kur largohet ajo. Detyrat duhet të jenë të ndara, në përputhje me profilin natyror të sekseve. Barazia në gjithçka është qesharake dhe sjell një funksionim të keq të gjërave.


Babai nuk duhet te ndimoj sa ka mundesi,duhet te bej te pamunduren,sikurse nena,shume komode te thuash sa ka mundesi,nuk behet fjale per vullnetariat qe e ben kur dhe sa mundesi ke,detyra e babait vjen paralel me ate te nenes ne forma te ndryshme por me rendesi te barabarte .Asnjeri nga prinderit nuk ndimon tjetrin,gjithsecili kryen detyren dhe permbush rolin e vet.Dhe kryerja e funksionit te secilit prind con ne funksionimin e rregullt te familjes,kontributi i te dy prinderve duhet te jet i barabarte se ndryshe prishet ekuilibri nuk behet me fjale per barazi gjinore por per permbushje te detyres prinderore qe eshte e barasvlefshme per c'do prind pavaresisht nga gjinia perkatese.
*BABAI ESHTE PO AQ I RENDESISHEM SA DHE NENA PER RRITJEN ,EDUKIMIN DHE USHQIMIN ME VLERA DHE PRINCIPE TE SHENDETSHME TE NJE FEMIJE !!!*

----------


## mia@

Nuk ka ndarje me thike te detyrave. U kujdeska vetem nena per femijet? Po kur nena eshte pa qejf, ne pune kush do i ushqeje dhe nderroje femijet , apo do prisni sa te sherohet, apo kthehet nena nga puna.. :arushi:  
Bej sa ke mundesi. Nuk po te kerkon njeri te besh dicka qe nuk te jepet. P.sh te gatuash, por ama pjaten t'ja mbushesh e t'ja vesh perpara femijes mund ta besh. Ta marresh e cosh ne lavaman, apo dishwasher. Ta nderrosh kur eshte ndotur, ne takime me  doktoret,etj Nuk duan shkence keto gjera. Vetem dy duar, e dy kembe e dashuri per pjellen tende.

----------


## marcus1

> Babai nuk duhet te ndimoj sa ka mundesi,duhet te bej te pamunduren,sikurse nena,shume komode te thuash sa ka mundesi,nuk behet fjale per vullnetariat qe e ben kur dhe sa mundesi ke,detyra e babait vjen paralel me ate te nenes ne forma te ndryshme por me rendesi te barabarte .Asnjeri nga prinderit nuk ndimon tjetrin,gjithsecili kryen detyren dhe permbush rolin e vet.Dhe kryerja e funksionit te secilit prind con ne funksionimin e rregullt te familjes,kontributi i te dy prinderve duhet te jet i barabarte se ndryshe prishet ekuilibri nuk behet me fjale per barazi gjinore por per permbushje te detyres prinderore qe eshte e barasvlefshme per c'do prind pavaresisht nga gjinia perkatese.
> *BABAI ESHTE PO AQ I RENDESISHEM SA DHE NENA PER RRITJEN ,EDUKIMIN DHE USHQIMIN ME VLERA DHE PRINCIPE TE SHENDETSHME TE NJE FEMIJE !!!*


Nuk jam dakort me ty Colomba përsa i përket asaj që thua se asnjëri nga prindërit nuk ndihmon njëri tjetrin. Të dy ndihmojnë njëri tjetrin. Ndihma, nuk do të thotë se ajo që bën është vetëm detyrë e tjetrit. Si do të të dukej p.sh. që burri yt, që punon mbi 10 orë në ditë, duke vlerësuar lodhjen tënde gjatë gjithë ditës të vendosë që të jetë ai që do merret me fëmijën gjatë natës? A nuk është kjo një ndihmë? A nuk do e vlerësoje ti këtë gjë? Apo do thoje brenda vetes, "e ka për detyrë"? Nuk ka gjë më të bukur që bashkëshortët të vlerësojnë rolin e njëri tjetrit në shtëpi dhe të falenderojnë njëri tjetrin vazhdimisht.

----------


## s0ni

Marcus, ato 10 ore qe ishe ti ne pune, cfare kujton qe ben gruaja? Rri kot ne shtepi e ben qejf? Jini pak me te arsyeshem.

Dicka te mire qe kane bere prinderit e mij ishte qe kur na keshillonte/bertiste njeri nga to edhe ne merziteshim shume, tjetri prinder na vinte afer e na ngushellonte qe po kete kete ke bere gabim mos e perserit me edhe fap na kapnin perqafe....duke bere kete, ne si femije e dinim fare mire qe mund te shkonim tek njeri nga prinderit per ti treguar cfare na brengoste, te diskutonim pse na bertiti njeri nga to.  Nderronin rolet, kur njeri ishte i keq, tjetri beheshe i mire, edhe ne se merrnim vesh fare lol...kur u rritem me vone e kuptuam. Besoj qe kjo ka qene shume efektive qe s'mbanim sekrete nga prinderit edhe i tregonim te gjitha. 

Babi duhet te jete present 100% ne jeten familjare....jo te vije nga puna edhe perdite te rrije duke pare TV.

----------


## marcus1

> Marcus, ato 10 ore qe ishe ti ne pune, cfare kujton qe ben gruaja? Rri kot ne shtepi e ben qejf? Jini pak me te arsyeshem.


Me shembullin që kam dhënë kam dashur të them pikërisht këtë që ke thënë edhe ti më lart, se burri e ka vlerësuar punën e rëndë të gruas në shtëpi. Më duket se më ke keqkuptuar. Lexo pak më me kujdes shkrimet e të tjerëve.  :buzeqeshje:  

Ajo që kam dashur të them, dhe kjo është më shumë në mbrojtje të grave, se duhet të jemi mirënjohës ndaj punëve dhe ndihmës së bashkëshortit/es.

----------


## s0ni

Ahh te keqkuptova, me fal 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## lisa12

Une kam dy femije dhe qysh ne shtatzani dhe  deri me sot nuk e kam ndjere fare se gjithmone kemi qene te dy pergjegjes per rritjen dhe kujdesjen e tyre,normal qe pergjithesia me e madhe bie te ne nenat se ne jemi ne shpi gjith diten  por dhe burri i shkrete lodhet ne pune dhe kur vjen as buken se han rehate se nojni ne koke dhe tjetri ne preher (ne vecanti princesa e vogel se ajo se len me marre fryme)dhe pse i lodhur me ndihmon shume une shkoj gatuaj dhe ai luan letra ose i ven noj filem me pa  qe ata te mos me shqetesojne mua,ose kur ishin te dy te vegjel i nxirrta shetitje i conte ne m donals e shume e shume gjera  .....  dhe une u qetesosha ose flenja gjume nese ishin zgjuar shume here naten.sic tha dhe njeri me siper qe femijet thone qe mami eshte e eger,se po nejten gjith diten me mamin dhe babi kur vjen vetem i ledhaton i jep noj lek qe te prishin te nesermen normal qe babi eshte me i dashur dhe i qete....................une mendoj qe aq sa ka femija nevoje per nenen po aq ka dhe per baben.
Dashuria eshte e njejte nga ne si per gocen dhe per cunin,por vajza ben me shume per babain dhe djali me shume per nenen

----------

